# Hubby hates my new dress!



## monniej (Oct 26, 2006)

i've been waiting to receive this dress from boston proper. i love the dress, but it does seem a little boxy. my hubby tried to be nice about it, but there's no doubt that he doesn't like the dress (on me). i've been thinking of returning it and buying a smaller size, but then it won't be as comfy. i'm bigger than the model (size 10), but i bought a 12 because i wasn't sure how it would fit (still not sure about the fit of the smaller size). i got the dress to go with these shoes (how crazy is that, i buy the shoes first!). open to suggestions.


----------



## Anna (Oct 26, 2006)

i think its cute! slap him.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 26, 2006)

I think the dress is cute, but if it's not fitting you correctly, maybe you should go with the smaller size and exchange it.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 26, 2006)

I agree with everyone. The shoes are gorgeous! dont worry I sometimes buy a whole outfit to match cute earrings lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 26, 2006)

either you get one in a smaller size or just return the dress altogether. the way you'll look depends on your comfort.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 26, 2006)

Since you like the dress, I'd either exchange it for a smaller size, or get it tailored so it fits your body exactly.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Since you like the dress, I'd either exchange it for a smaller size, or get it tailored so it fits your body exactly.



Good idea. I think the dress is adorable and I love the shoes!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think its cute! slap him. yeah, go ahead! I really like the dress, try the smaller size and see what he says.


----------



## cutey (Oct 26, 2006)

i think its nice and sexy

but 10 will b better


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 26, 2006)

I absolutely LOVE that dress. Get a smaller size. the shoes are great too

Good taste


----------



## pieced (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think its cute! slap him. LOL
if you feel like getting a smaller size, do so, but I think the dress looks great, and the shoes are to die for. That's really nice. If ain't gonna get a smaller size, then go out with him in your new fab dress, and let him see for first hand that you fashion sense is great, and how others will take a second look at you...


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 26, 2006)

I like it! And especially with those shoes! If you need a smaller size, then I'd get it... However, keep the dress with those shoes! Fab outfit!


----------



## frosty (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm new here and I know what you mean when hubby dosn't like something or I don't really like something once I get it.

If your not going to wear it send it back.

I love to dress for my husband and he tells me what he likes and does not like. He loves my makeup and likes it when I try new looks. Some work some don't. He also picks out a lot of my outfits. I like most of the stuff he picks out for me.

If your not going to wear it...SEND IT BACK!


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 26, 2006)

I think both are great!!! try a smaller size if you think it will be more flattering.........if it's not then maybe it's just not meant for you??!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Since you like the dress, I'd either exchange it for a smaller size, or get it tailored so it fits your body exactly.



Thats what I would do



As far as your boyfriend goes..um...who cares as long as you like it.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think its cute! slap him. lmao! i agree


----------



## Maja (Oct 27, 2006)

I love both the dress and the shoes.

I'd say if you feel comfortable wearing it, then by all means wear it. You might want to try a smaller size, to see if it fits better.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Since you like the dress, I'd either exchange it for a smaller size, or get it tailored so it fits your body exactly.



Hi,
Great idea. The dress and shoes are fabulous.


----------



## LilDee (Oct 28, 2006)

I think it's cute! why not get it tailored to fit your body perfectly! I've had to do have that done to a couple of my clothes before...

I love those shoes by the way!

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think its cute! slap him. lol! i love the way you put things haha


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think its cute! slap him.


----------



## jeno (Oct 30, 2006)

its so cuteeeeee


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 31, 2006)

OMG!I swear to you, at first I just assumed you were showing us the MODEL wearing the dress, I couldn't believe it was you!(No reason why I shouldn't have, you just look like a gorgeous model in your photo...and most men,husbands included, I assumed didn't criticize models for their looks in clothes!)No offense, but what the hell is the matter with your husband?!?...I also just assumed the model (okay,you)was intentionally wearing the dress loose,which I like, but a size smaller would probably look even hotter. My God, enjoy your beauty!--you have so much of it. I know it's hard when a husband doesn't like an outfit that we do--after all, we dress in part to be appealing to our partners--but try not to let his initial (baffling!)reaction deflate you. Revel in wearing it, and I'm (almost) sure he'll start to like it, too, once he sees how happy and confident it (understandably)can make you.


----------



## monniej (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Since you like the dress, I'd either exchange it for a smaller size, or get it tailored so it fits your body exactly.




this is a fantastic idea! i think this may be the answer!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 1, 2006)

I love that dress. Very cute!


----------



## monniej (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG!I swear to you, at first I just assumed you were showing us the MODEL wearing the dress, I couldn't believe it was you!(No reason why I shouldn't have, you just look like a gorgeous model in your photo...and most men,husbands included, I assumed didn't criticize models for their looks in clothes!)No offense, but what the hell is the matter with your husband?!?...I also just assumed the model (okay,you)was intentionally wearing the dress loose,which I like, but a size smaller would probably look even hotter. My God, enjoy your beauty!--you have so much of it. I know it's hard when a husband doesn't like an outfit that we do--after all, we dress in part to be appealing to our partners--but try not to let his initial (baffling!)reaction deflate you. Revel in wearing it, and I'm (almost) sure he'll start to like it, too, once he sees how happy and confident it (understandably)can make you. that IS a model! thanks for thinking it was me, though! i think she looks great! my hubby is pretty honest with me about stuff and after 26 years you learn to be ok (after a while~lmao). 
i must admit i did want to slap him at first, but since i'm keeping the dress i'll let him slide on this one!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 1, 2006)

I love the dress if you like it keep it, if not return it. My DH doesnt like everything I wear either but if I love it I keep it


----------



## Leony (Nov 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love both the dress and the shoes. 
I'd say if you feel comfortable wearing it, then by all means wear it. You might want to try a smaller size, to see if it fits better.

Ditto.I personally love the dress and the shoes.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 2, 2006)

I think it's a very cute dress! I would try a small size and if it's still not "perfect" take it to a tailor....make the man love it! lol


----------



## David (Nov 25, 2006)

The dress is sooooo cute, and I love the shoes. You could try a smaller size, but the outfit is adorable.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree I like the dress and bet it looks great with the shoes...maybe try another size..


----------



## han (Nov 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think its cute! slap him. lol..


----------



## d.ngu719 (Nov 26, 2006)

it's super cuteee


----------



## chibiusa (Nov 28, 2006)

Try smaller size.. Great dress!!!


----------



## CrazyPixie (Dec 6, 2006)

The dress looks pretty! But if it's really a bit too big, it might look less good. Even the pretiest clothes can look terrible when they are in the wrong size. If you like the dress the way it is, keep it. But if you are unsure, than it might be wise to return it.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 6, 2006)

since you have not gotten the dress yet tell him you dont want him to make any judgements untill

a) you get it

B) you try it on

c) you go out in it

and d) you have made your own judgements on it

it is your body and you should chose how to clothe it how you like. and he is pretty lucky that you are chosing to dress it well


----------

